# Good Deal on Black Bear???



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a question.

I found a GREAT deal on a spring Black Bear Hunt in AK. It is in the Copper River area and it is Baited hunt. They do not kill huge bears but there are some color phase bears in the area. Most bears are running in the 6' range.

It is a 4 day hunt and Food and Lodging is included. We stay right on the river, so when we are not hunting we can fish as much as we want to. The cost is $1500 for one bear and all the fish. You can shoot up to 2 more Bears for a $500 per bear trophy fee.
The fishing is on the Klutina. You have to fly into Anchorage and then rent a car to Copper Center. 

I figure $1500 for a 4 day Bear hunt in AK with Fishing is a pretty good deal!!! I am really thinking about doing this and heading out middle of June to kill my first Black Bear.

Do you think this is a good idea?? Would you go???


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

That does sound like a tempting deal. Keep in mind the price of airfare though. The last time I flew to Alaska it was around $1000 round trip.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I already checked and I can go round trip, direct flight on Delta for about $580. 

I just need one more person to go.....anyone want to go Bear Hunting??


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

mid june will be a good bet for reds on the russian river it opens the 20th if you are near it first run of king will be going on the keani river as well


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

can you share who the hunt is with. i wouldn't mind looking into a hunt next year.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

hemionus said:


> can you share who the hunt is with. i wouldn't mind looking into a hunt next year.


+1
Ask the outfitter for references. They should have them, especially if their a good legit outfit.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal to me. Fishing and bear? heck ya!

Did this outfit have a booth at the expo? I'd definately look into them before committing.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That sound awesome! You should talk to that treehugnhuntr fella, he knows alot about guided Alaska trips.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like a great deal.... My boys would love to do something like this but the ol man would have to pay for it! Me the Ol man!


----------

